# pcos and miscarriage



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

After my sad m/c this week I sent away for some leaflets which I have received this morning.  Oneof them says that women with pcos are more likely to miscarry, is this the case  I was told once I git my BFP to stop taking met, would this help prevent m/c if I continued to take it??  If not what can be done for women with pcos to help prevent m/c.  I couldn't bear this happening again.  I gave up alcohol, wheat and caffeine and this did bugger all.
strawbs xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Strawbs hunny.. i am soo sorry for your m/c when i saw your bfp i was so sure it would be the one for you...

I continued to take my met during my 3 pregnancies and still m/c there is nothing to suggest that it helps, i was told to keep taking it as it doesnt do any harm and would control my horrible ovaries pumping out the wrong hormones.
Usually when you have pcos you dont produce enough progesterone after implantation so the embryo comes away.. clinics often give you crinone or cyclogest which are progesterone pessaries to help give your body a boost until the placenta takes over at 12 weeks.. Unless you are seeing a gynae regulkarly these wouldnt be prescribed to you until after you have had a few m/c's.(usually you only get them during ivf/iui because they counteract the ovary drugs you get in the stimms phase).

The only thing you can take from this is that you can and will get pg.. I know how sad you must be feeling at this moment.. and that feeling never completely goes.. the what if i'd done this etc..

I had accupuncture during my tx and have heard this can help stop m/c. this could be something you could try for next time. unfortunately as the clinic reminded me 1 in 3 pg's ends in m/c but some women just presume its their period so its not picked up, but it is very common.. Because of this the drs often wont treat you until you've had 2-3. I have posted a message on the investigations thread about tests for m/c that can be obtained from your cinic or gp.. it may be worth going and having a look and seeing if your gp will run these tests for you..?Just to check there are no problems.

I dont know if you have been to the pg loss thread yet but there are loads of women on there like you and me who have been through similar to yourself.. it might be worth having a look, the girls are great for giving support and have regular meetings in chat.
I found that the first m/c after we'd been throught he trauma of dh's cancer treatment and me having my gynae surgery so hard to take.. and i still remember the disappointment of lying in bed all day crying for about a week, i always though it would never happen again.. but here i am months later and the same has happened... i cant pin point what has caused any of them and that often frustrates me more. Whjat didnt help me was that 9 people around me at the time were pg and i found this hardest of all as i had no one to talk to about it.. all of my friends either had kids.were having kids or dont want kids..i have found that talking to someone about it has helped me.. especially as those people have been through what i have been through..

PM me if you want to....

I really hope one day that you achieve your dream... i hope we all will.

Ju x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

thanks for the reply.  I have been in preg loss board all week and the girls in there have been lovely.  I have been having acu and reflex but still m/c.  i just cant face the thought of this happening all over again if i ever get my precious bfp again
strawbs xxxxx
hope you get your natural miracle


----------



## lizzie 29 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi strawbs

I was so sorry to hear of your loss. I know the pain you are going through and wanted to send you a
big . I have now had 3 early m/c all around 6 weeks so am convinced that mine is an implantation problem. I was on clomid when i had them and had loads of tests for the cause, but they all came back negative. My nhs gynae told me that women with pcos have 65% chance of m/c whereas people without have around 25%. He told me to carry on with the clomid and that i would 'get there in the end!' I wasn't happy with this and didn't want to take clomid anymore so went private and am now on metformin. 
If I do get pregnant again, I will continue with the met, however i know there are no guarantees but a few studies have show that it may help prevent m/c. I am willing to give anything a go.
I hope you will feel better soon

lizx


----------



## EHLD (prev. Lucas-Dunn) (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi Strawbs!

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news  

I had a m/c after first natural pg. I was then diagnosed with pcos and told that could be why I miscarried. I was given met and fell pg was told to keep taking met until 12 weeks due to studies about met reducing risk of m/c. I know that this is not definite for everyone and not all clinics agree with studies. I was just told that it wouldn't do any harm to keep taking it till 12 wks!

Wishing you lots of luck for the future
Emxxx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

just want to send a big   . i ahve been there too. i had a mc at 7 weeks and got diagnosed with pcos just after, and was told this could have caused it. I have since had 2 more mc at 8 weeks and 10 weeks. It does seem that pcos sufferers have an increased risk of mc 

wendy


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Dear Strawbs,

I have only just read your sad news.  I am desperately sorry for what's happened.  My heart goes out to you,

Louise x x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Thankyou strawbs for pointing me in the direction of this post, i didnt realise there was already a post about pcos/mc.

i am so sorry to hear of what u r going through with the mc, life is cruel and unfair hun and no words can explain it or console u, but i pray that your time will come soon.  

i am sad to hear that pcos causes mc, i thought i knew a bit about it but wasnt sure of the mc related to pcos, i am so worried now as my chances of mc r high as my tubal problem, my dr said 1 in 7 for eptopic for me before taking into account pcos so i dont even wanna think about the statistics for that with pcos too. i feel there lies a long road ahead for me.  


i was wondering if any of you girls have tubal problems and have had tubal surgery AND got pcos too?
its bad enough with one problem isnt it!?! the future is scary, i cant wait to get pg but i know i will be lucky if i dont get eptopic/mc before i get my baby in my arms, when will be able to stop worrying!?? i suppose when the baby is in our arms..... i hope that we all get there very soon with as little heartache as possible.

good luck to you all.


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello - i took Metformin upto 13 weeks of my pregnancy and this helped me from miscarrying a 4th time.
Helen xxxxx


----------

